

Startup Weekend - Tech for Good (Nov 1st) - INDIOMAN99
http://techforgood.startupweekend.org/
Show up and hack for causes that actually matter like climate change, crime prevention, poverty, health, and anything else that makes the world a better place.
======
wdselke
20% discount code: THEHUB

